# Consulta choke fuente para amp valvular



## gedolaudor (Mar 13, 2010)

Estuve viendo circuitos de fuentes para amplificadores a válvulas y vi el uso del filtrado con C-L-C.

Quería abrir la consulta respecto si se puede usar el primario de un transformador común (en este caso de 220V a 24V) como choke, en atención a que mide 7H. El tema es evitar la compra de un choke.

Por otro lado, pensé si era posible usar un filtrado C-R-C, con los mismos resulados.

Agradezco sus comentarios de antemano.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2010)

Si es posible.
Pero me parece que te sería más fácil hacer una fuente regulada de alta tensión con transistores que agregar una inductancia.
En esa época se agregaban inductancias para mejorar el filtrado porque no había otra cosa.


----------



## gedolaudor (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo,

Gracias por tu pronta y atenta respuesta.

Me voy a poner a buscar algún circuito transistorizado de regulación de alta tensión (si tenés alguno a mano, desde ya super agradecido).

Saludos,
Gedolaudor


----------



## gedolaudor (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola,

Aquí aporto algunos links de interés respecto del tema del hilo.

Reguladores de estado solido para fuentes de alto voltaje (p/amp valvulares):
http://www.tubecad.com/2006/11/blog0087.htm
http://www.welbornelabs.com/ps3.htm
http://giaime.altervista.org/maida.html

En este sitio hacen todos los calculos para diseñar amplificadores a válvulas, entre ellos, el del filtro RC para fuente. Está muy interesante el sitio.
http://www.pentodepress.com/calculator/RC-ripple-filter.html

Si tienen alguna otra idea, bienvenida sea.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2010)

Te felicito, veo que has echo muy bien tu tarea de investigación.
Como fuiste un "Niño" aplicado te doy otra sugerencia, los capacitores para alta tensión >250V son caros y difíciles de conseguir, busca información sobre *"Multiplicador de faradios"*

*Edit:*
Como a todos los que se le ocurre hacer un valvular, te doy mi sugerencia de pasos a seguir.
1) Mira si se consiguen las válvulas.
2) Mira si para comprar las válvulas no debes hipotecar la casa
3) Mira de conseguir el transformador de salida, esta dirección es un buen principio
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
4) Mira de conseguir el transformador de poder.
5) Saca cuentas y mira si la suma esta al alcance de tu bolsillo.

Si lo ves viable, conecta el soldador.


----------



## gedolaudor (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo,

Ok. Gracias por tus mensajes. Buscaré lo del multiplicador...

Respecto de tus palabras para los que se nos ocurren probar hacer un amp valvular, tenés toda la razón y apoyo los pasos a seguir que manifiestas en tu post.

Creo que hacen ya 3 años que conseguí las válvulas y, poco a poco, algún capacitor y demás. El año pasado, pude comprar 2 transformadores de 5k a 8 ohm para la salida. Nuevos. Es un amplificador chico, que recomiendan para los que empezamos con estas cositas (los tubos son 6bm8, triodo + pentodo en un solo tubo). Encontré tambien un trafo 220 a 220 en un aparato viejo; creo que tiene tambien derivación para los 6v de tensión de filamento.

Me faltaba el asunto del choke o reemplazarlo con otra cosa. Y respecto del gabinete... algo saldrá.

Volviendo al tema del asunto, por lo que vi dando vueltas por internet, se usa bastante el "regulador Maida".

En efecto, un señor Michael Maida escribió en marzo de 1980 una nota (Linear Brief 47 de National Semiconductor) explicando el uso de un regulador LM317 para manejar alto voltaje.

La nota fue rescatada por entusiastas del audio valvular y utilizan lo expuesto por Maida, con algunas variantes, para fuentes reguladas de alta tensión en sus equipos.

Aquí está la nota original: http://www.national.com/an/LB/LB-47.pdf
Aquí hay una variante con un fet para mayor tensión: http://giaime.altervista.org/maida.html

Ojalá sirva para otros.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

La versión con MOSFET me gusta más, es mas actual.

! Suerte con el proyecto ¡


----------

